# Hello from Green Bay, WI



## Twanos (Dec 7, 2013)

My name is James Stanton and I've been a MM for nearly 6 years. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all more moving forward.


----------



## MoneyMatt07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Greetings brother from Rescue Lodge 4 Omaha Nebraska PHA

rescue lodge #4!!!!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome Brother to the site


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome brother stay warm


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome Brother. It is good to have you aboard.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site Brother! Make yourself at home!


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome and greetings.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 8, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard!!


----------



## Bill Rose (Dec 8, 2013)

Greetings Brother


----------



## nixxon2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello from madison/ reedsburg


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome Brother James!


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## rgiuliani (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello from Menomonee Falls!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

